# Fluval edge *fixed* lighting.



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Long story short:
Got a Fluval edge for $50 because lights wont work.
Will need help fixing it as I am no electric tech and would have no idea what I'm doing.
Will update with pics later, I'm out to sushi with my gf for dinner.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

So I got it all put together just to see how it would look and I just kinda looked at the lights and pawed at them like a cat which did not do a single thing.
What are my options?
I saw someone said they called hagen/fluval whatever and they sent them a new fixture for the tank for free. I would like to see if this would go for me as well because then this would be the best deal I've gotten in a while.
I've read that people are upgrading their lighting because they don't like the spotlight effect the halogen lights have but I think for FW it would be no problem for me.
I may get the halogen shield lights tho like people suggest since they might get wet and die.
But I suppose my first thing will be to contact fluval and see if they will replace the fixture but I doubt it since I paid half price for it, would they need to see proof of purchase?
I'll do that on monday and go from there, hopefully I wont have to go much farther because they replace it 
I have no idea what I should do for substrate, I was considering a layer of laterite and then just cap it off with white sand, but I haven't looked into AS/EC or anything like that yet, any suggestions? Are there small bags of either of the two?
I've also been pondering about flora/fauna but I haven't decided on anything yet, probably RCS and some small fish of sorts.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

So today is Sunday. Didn't even realize that and that no customer service is open today.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

If you can't get fluval to send you one I would just rig the system up with a cfl of something similar. When I had my edge I took a light out of one of my old reptile fixtures ( I figured it would be able to deal with heat and condensation a little better than a normal one ) and out a cfl on it. I was in the same boat as you because I broke my stock lighting lol. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a 10W linear cfl I'm not using so I could easily do this.
I saw someone do it in that official edge thread and I wanted to get those LED lights too, looks like an awesome upgrade.
I suppose I'll go to HomeDepot or something and I can find what I need there?
I'd just need the socket with the cord attached to it to plug it in the wall and some zip ties right?


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok heres what I got:
The black socket thing is weatherproof, I figured I might as well since it was the same price ... whether or not it makes a difference I don't really care, the black was nicer than the bronze.
All I have to do tho is just zip tie it to the actual fixture right?
I didn't get that far in the edge thread since there are like 50+ pages so is there any better way to attach it in there or will zip ties be ok?


----------



## JACimages (Jan 4, 2011)

i dont know if this helps yes u zip tie it to the light fixture.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

How do the actual lights stay in? They're just little pins that go in two holes and when I put the light down they dropped down into the tank.


----------



## JACimages (Jan 4, 2011)

there almost pressure fitted. they stay in with a snug fit on the two pins. if there loose i would contact Hagen. or i thought i read you can fit the mr16's with a litter persuasion. but am not sure


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah mine aren't snug at all. I'll be calling Hagen today after class since I forgot to yesterday.

I just filled it up last night too and it's starting to clear up so I'll get a pic up of that and the cfl I fixed to it when I get home.


----------



## JACimages (Jan 4, 2011)

one thing i did also. my CFL was pushing a lot of light through the top which i didn't like, so i taped some foil in the hood right over the cfl. So it reflect downward more, and doesn't allow a ton of light to come out the top.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, so what are the chances that they will replace the light unit if I got the setup for 50% off?
I called Hagen and I have to scan them a copy of the original receipt for them to verify I purchased it recently but on the receipt it says that it was on sale for $99 and then marked off 50% because it was damaged.
If I told them it was because the box was dropped and kinda crunched by the distributor when I purchased it would that help my case?
Any advice?


----------



## JACimages (Jan 4, 2011)

why not. tell them its not your fault. you thought u were getting a DEAL! if they dont do anything than call the distributor. raise hell cause its not your fault that the unit is not working.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

To raise hell I shall!
If they question why the receipt says damaged I'll say they just said that it was never opened but the box was dropped and as you suggested I'll say I thought I was getting a great deal.
How much are the replacement light units anyway? The distributor (PetSmart) won't do anything about it, or even swap it out for another because it was marked down before I bought it, basically I got what I paid for.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

SgtPeppersLHC said:


> To raise hell I shall!
> If they question why the receipt says damaged I'll say they just said that it was never opened but the box was dropped and as you suggested I'll say I thought I was getting a great deal.
> How much are the replacement light units anyway? The distributor (PetSmart) won't do anything about it, or even swap it out for another because it was marked down before I bought it, basically I got what I paid for.


What you do, is go get an other one, pay for it, come home put the dammaged one on the box and return it keep the new one, get ur money back.


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

That sounds rather fraudulent...

Sent from my AK-47 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Rawr thats a damn good idea!
I dont have the money to get one as of right now tho

@Moody
It may be fraudulent as you say but it woudl work.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Moody636 said:


> That sounds rather fraudulent...
> 
> Sent from my AK-47 using Tapatalk


fraudulent... this is America dude!!


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Damn flourite for being so easily disturbed. Every time I try to clear up some bubbles the dang magnet swirls around a bunch of fine particles.
Maybe I should get the magnet that goes for it since I read it doesn't do that because of the slim profile (and maybe I should've rinsed the flourite more).


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

SgtPeppersLHC said:


> Damn flourite for being so easily disturbed. Every time I try to clear up some bubbles the dang magnet swirls around a bunch of fine particles.
> Maybe I should get the magnet that goes for it since I read it doesn't do that because of the slim profile (and maybe I should've rinsed the flourite more).


Don't use those magnets, they only make scratches! I use some filter wool and do it by hand, I never have scratches that way.


----------



## JACimages (Jan 4, 2011)

i use flourite and have no issues! i actually love it


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Alrighty I got my lights thanks to Nalu 

What plants should I put in there?

Here's what I have already that I can transfer over:
DHG, MP, hygrophilia 'kompact', anubias Nana petite, micro sword, and hydrocotyle verticillata.

Any suggestions for new plants/what to go with what I have?

Here's a crappy phone pic, its still a bit cloudy.


----------



## cmosh (Jan 14, 2011)

Just tell them you got it half off cause the glass was scratched when you inspected it at the store, saying the box was crushed so it was half off insinuates that there was expected damage to the unit, might as well get the other lights for free since you're entitled to them.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

The lights have been swapped already fraudulent deed is done.


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

I know someone who's getting coal in their stocking this year...



Sent from my AK-47 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Not again D:


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

*LEDs*

[STRIKE]Anyone got a link for those LED upgrades for the Edge?
I saw them for like ~$10.50 somewhere but I didn't remember to bookmark the site.[/STRIKE]

Found a link.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

I have the stock lighting for the Edge I will *not be using*, I could sell to you for cheaaapp. PM if interested..


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

I got it all fixed up so I'm good now
Thanks tho


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

I was considering getting one of those 501 turtle canisters but I see they are only ~80gph where the stock one is 100gph. What are the advantages of less gph?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

no advantage of less gph. honestly the stock filter seems fine for any setup you want to be doing with this, exept if youre going heavily tech and planted.

I love the way this tank looks now, the substrate and that rock looks very natural, the wood adds to that as well. pygmy cories would look amazing on that substrate btw. get 3-4 since they like to school on the bottom.

As it is, plants will clash with the feeling of a level lake bottom. if you sloped this more, plants can add to the tank. ie. if you added much more gravel/substrate to the back left side and sloped it to the front/right, creating a feel of a river bank on the back left(leave that wood jutting out from the hill in the back), you could plant some stuff on top of that mound on the left, plants that you'd associate with the marginal territory. but definitely leave the right /front unplanted.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

So here's an updated pic. That plant floating is an anubias Nana I just didn't have time to go in and place it. Just got some HC from aquariumadventure that was growing on this sort of mat thing so I cut it up into squares since it would've been impossible to individually plant each stet m without tearing off all the roots. I dunno how it'll do tho, I have to set up a DIY yeast reactor for it to do well I suppose. There's a little piece of MP on the left DW that's pinned to it but yeah, this is it so far.









I like the river bank idea and I think I have enough fluorite left to do it so I'll see what I can do when I actually have time. Definitely have to do some moving around to do that, but I have time since my LEDs are on the way,should be here by Friday the latest.
Is the other piece of DW too much/ out of place?


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

So if I have a small enough bottle could I pull off hiding a DIY yeast reactor in the filter compartment?
Even if I only got a week or two out of it would it be worth it?


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Alright heres a few pics.
First one is with the halogen lights and the second is with the new wide angle LEDs, both have a 10W linear cfl mod in the 'hood' too.
What kind of lighting does this give me?
Do I need co2 or could I get away with just FlorinAxis/Excel?
I'm going to let it sit for a few weeks to fill in, hopefully everything will start to spread nice and thick.
Let me know what you think! 

Sorry for the bad pics, both are from my Droid.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

That led lighting is much better looking.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

So after all I did to prevent snails from coming in on plants, they weaseled their way in and now I have dozens of them.
I just got an assassin snail, but I only got one.
Should I have gotten more for this size tank?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

can you do manual removal, or is it too difficult to do in this tank design? manual removal is the best method.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

they are very very tiny, but I guess I could set up a trap for them with some zucchini/cucumber.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I saw a fluval light upgraded use 2 Lt MR16 LED bulbs. Believe it was under small tanks under low tech.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Rawr I wish I saw those they look like theyd be much brighter as they have more LEDs. 

Has anyone tried/seen a DIY yeast reactor for an Edge?
Like something that would fit inside the filter compartment so it wouldn't be seen.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

So I'm starting to not like the fluorite thats in my tank, especially since I have a couple cories in there, and I've recently wanted to completely cease all production and start from scratch again. The only things holding me back are my gf would want to kill me for it and I don't have a lot of time to do it all. I may end up just leaving it for a few months till summer until I get really tired of it and I have more time to work with it.

I definitely want to get sand, but I was thinking about doing a mud tank with black or tan moon sand. I even decided to sketch out a pic of what I kinda want. There would be some type of moss on the branch(es) of manzanita and then some MP maybe on the rocks? Would want to get a carpet of sorts going, that would be the green blotches of stuff in the right, maybe DHG or something but I havent decided yet.

Need some words of advice/encouragement here people.

Edit: *also, I read that with doing a layer of soil that I wouldnt need to do CO2 because the plants would take in carbon from the soil? Is this correct? This is mainly why I was thinkin about reseting it, and if it is true I probably will.
I want this to be a super low tech tank where I don't have to do much but the occasional WC and trimming.*


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone able to answer my question? I want to decide to get some soil or start looking around for eco complete to go under the sand.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

ಠ_ಠ
just noticed that. has been a favorite "face" icon of mine, thanks for reminding me. i lost it a while ago haha.

scape plan looks nice. cories will be fine with flourite though. only pygmy cories should be in the fluval edge.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Damn well I can always move them to my 25.
Damn the lfs guy telling me they'd be fine since they don't get very big.
What kind of Pygmy cories are there? I'll do a google search when I get out of work. 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

*Questions!*

Anyone know someone who can find me a gnarly branch of manzanita like the one in the picture?

Does soil provide a source of carbon for plants?


----------

